# Durham considers backing effort to restrict "bullet" sales



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

http://www.examiner.com/x-2698-Char...v-Whitleys-bullet-bill-is-not-just-for-Durham

http://www.wral.com/news/local/politics/story/4453061/



> Durham considers backing effort to restrict bullet sales
> Bullets
> 
> Posted: Feb. 2 5:56 p.m.
> ...


E-mail addresses:

Mayor:
[email protected]
Mayor Pro Tem:
[email protected]

City Council:
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

Will we see a black market for ammo.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

If I remember correctly, I saw an article in the paper a couple days ago that said it's not going to make it to the house.


----------

